# Alright...... too boring...



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OK, its too quiet on hear today. So let's talk about something. Hobbies, rants, movies ...... something!

Hell, even pickles if u want. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> OK, its too quiet on hear today. So let's talk about something. Hobbies, rants, movies ...... something!
> 
> Hell, even pickles if u want. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you been on the trails lately?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Have you been on the trails lately?


No  sadly I have not. With gas so high, its hard for me to get out and go play. It sucks too, cuz I'd love to get out there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i'm gittin off this dam nite shit. last nite to nite! takin the week end off.gonna take 1 day and ab so f n lutely gonna do nuttin! howszat? OH YEAH YEE FN HAW!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

welder said:


> i'm gittin off this dam nite shit. last nite to nite! takin the week end off.gonna take 1 day and ab so f n lutely gonna do nuttin! howszat?


Sounds perfect! I want a few days of doing nothing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> No  sadly I have not. With gas so high, its hard for me to get out and go play. It sucks too, cuz I'd love to get out there.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeep Jambo weekend here but they won't let me wheel with them......


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeeps can be snobby :/


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

They do one in our neck of the woods? And I looked into the jeep jambo out here on the Rubicon.... $300 per person! Yuk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Jeeps can be snobby :/


Specially when yours is bigger than most


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> They do one in our neck of the woods? And I looked into the jeep jambo out here on the Rubicon.... $300 per person! Yuk
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They don't want sure enough rock crawlers there for some reason. Nothing over 37" tires are allowed.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I had a keeper stick his nose up at me in my stock 4runner "good luck in that thing." As I passed by with my group in the snow.... I was the only rig in the group who didn't get stuck. Its more about driving skill than vehicle sometimes....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate it when they call their Cherokees "XJs".

omfg... seriously on the registration Max tire of 37 and Max combined lift of 6"

I'm surprised they don't have a cylinder restriction too.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Its a guided thing too Kayla... they take u through the trials, stack rocks, set up camp, and cook dinner for ya too.... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Could follow most of them in 2 wheel high. I get really tired of that type and their BS anyway. They are concerned about a scratch or a dent, If we haven't had my junk on it's side or top we haven't had a good day.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Its a guided thing too Kayla... they take u through the trials, stack rocks, set up camp, and cook dinner for ya too.... lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ewwww... that's like camping on a concrete platform with a built firepit, grill and shower/bathroom facilities. That ain't no fun!



hashbrown said:


> Could follow most of them in 2 wheel high. I get really tired of that type and their BS anyway. They are concerned about a scratch or a dent, If we haven't had my junk on it's side or top we haven't had a good day.


There's a reason my truck only has a 30 dollar paint job LOL Rattle can fixes everything!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Well honestly my 4runner is too nice for a dent lol. But my old truck was loving the body damage! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Ewwww... that's like camping on a concrete platform with a built firepit, grill and shower/bathroom facilities. That ain't no fun!
> 
> There's a reason my truck only has a 30 dollar paint job LOL Rattle can fixes everything!


It's a bit lame...Bunch of Danny Tanner types



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Well honestly my 4runner is too nice for a dent lol. But my old truck was loving the body damage! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's why you have the truck.

One from a few years ago and the current cj


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I did a jeep excursion in Mexico. Went on our own and left the rest of them. Beat the f**k outta that thing. Kinda got in trouble but it was FUN!! LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I did a jeep excursion in Mexico. Went on our own and left the rest of them. Beat the f**k outta that thing. Kinda got in trouble but it was FUN!! LOL


:rofl: totally sounds like something I'd do


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah and im sure you would have done a lot of other things I did on that trip..lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: rofl: sounds like a fun trip


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha, the best part about wheelin is taking us own path 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We have some awesome hills up here you'd like Lauren


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm down for it Krystal! Maybe that's what we will do for my bday..... take some dogs and go play! River or lake or something.... that won't cost as much as the UKC show......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ahem* 

Pickles don't last long in my house. 

Carry on!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Good Morning.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I'm down for it Krystal! Maybe that's what we will do for my bday..... take some dogs and go play! River or lake or something.... that won't cost as much as the UKC show......
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:woof: :woof: totally. I don't think ill get D's LLP by then anyways.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> Pickles don't last long in my house.
> 
> Carry on!


I gotta go buy some to put in my potato salad im makin lol.



~StangChick~ said:


> Good Morning.


Good morning to u too sunshine!



kg420 said:


> :woof: :woof: totally. I don't think ill get D's LLP by then anyways.


K k... I will figure out the details 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

A Mother's day hangover..what more could I ask for.


----------

